

Steven Sinofsky is the new Steve Jobs - sytelus
http://betanews.com/2011/09/14/steven-sinofsky-is-the-new-steve-jobs

======
WrkInProgress
Sinofsky has a couple more marathons of achievements to run before he can be
compared to Jobs.

Just going by the keynote, while he is a much better presenter than Ballmer or
even Gates, he just doesn't have the same flair, panache, "whatever" that Jobs
has.

------
0x12
Calling anybody the 'new Steve Jobs' is pretty tasteless.

It's like the heirs fighting over the jewels while grandmother is still alive.

Not a Steve Jobs fan, flagged anyway.

~~~
jinushaun
I didn't take it that way. You can talk about someone being the new or next
"x" when the person is still alive. We all know how many people get called the
next Michael Jordan. He's still alive.

~~~
0x12
Last I checked Michael Jordan was not suffering from a very serious and quite
possibly terminal disease.

------
zmonkeyz
They're taking some stuff J. Allard started and running with it but they've
chased him off. Let's see what they come up with on their own.

------
jinushaun
Watching the keynote, he certainly presents with energy and charm. He also
sounds genuine. Like he genuinely believes what he's saying.

